# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Difference entre Application Web et Webservice

## pracede2005

Salut,

J'aimerai juste savoir la diffrence entre une Application Web et un webservice
Merci

----------


## mattheox

bonjour,
Il y a pas mal de diffrences...
un WebService est une "application" qui s'excute sur un serveur (PHP, J2EE, .Net, ...) dont le client est un autre serveur (PHP, J2EE, .Net, ...) selon un standard normalis : SOAP (XML et HTTP).
Une application web est une application qui s'excute sur un serveur (PHP, J2EE, .Net, ...) dont le client est gnralement un navigateur avec le protocole HTTP. 

J'ai cris "gnralement" car une application web peut aussi contenir des web services... et donc tre appele par un autre serveur ;-)

Pour faire simple et un gros rsum :
- Un web service gnre du XML.
- Une application web gnre du HTML.
tout cela sur une couche de communication HTTP.

si tu veux plus de prcisions, n'hsite pas.

----------


## pracede2005

Comment crer un webservice alors?
De quoi ai je besoin ?
Si quelqu'un un bon tutorial avec des outils open source svp!

----------


## Mengu georges

Bonjour
Interressant car dans mon appli intranet je voudrai rcuprer des fichiers disponibles sur d'autres serveurs ce qui me permettrai de limiter au maximum les interventions humaine car actuellement je les tlcharge puis je fais un upload tous les jours tandis que l je clik et je bois mon caf.

----------


## ourseblanche

Oui, l'ide des Web Services, c'est de faire rcuprer les donnes d'une base par un serveur distinct de celui sur lequel tourne ton application Web (ex : un service  des utilisateur, clients,...). Ces donnes sont transmises du serveur de Web Services au serveur supportant l'application sous forme de fichiers .xml.

Si tu es en Java, php ou .net, il y a des Web Services extra : Fydji WS (open source).
Il rcuprent les donnes de la base, les envoient sous forme .xml (classique jusque l)  et une partie sur le serveur d'application les transforment en objets !
Sous Eclipse :un projet (dans lequel tu dcris tes Web Services (entres et sortie depuis une base))  appeler dans ton projet principal et tu rcupres les donnes sous forme d'un objet (Java, php ou .net) rempli (attributs = champs de la requte veers la base). C'est simple pour rentrer dedans et trs souple. Pas besoin de parser du xml.

http://www.fylab.fr/Produits/Produits/Fydji-ws.html
http://www.fydji.org/en/products/fydji-ws/presentation

----------

